

A better use for 4.5 billion dollars - domador
http://www.hashcollisions.com/2011/07/a-better-use-for-4-5-billion-dollars/

======
wlievens
Yes, obviously that 4.5bn dollars will be put on a giant pile and set aflame,
gone forever.

I'm no fan of software patents but the idea that money just disappears like
that is crap.

